# Third Party Suppliers - How / Did You Break It Off?



## Dan Bevis (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi there,

I have been using the likes of Redbubble, Society 6 [and more recently Spreadshirt and Zazzle] to sell my T-Shirt designs for about two years now, but am currently researching into which printing method / t-shirt blanks etc. would best suit me, as well as where I can hire a Heat Press here in the UK.

For those of you who were in similar positions, what did you do with your accounts / work on these types of sites once you set up your own store [online or and off]? 

Do you still contribute to them [if just to drive traffic to your new place], or did you delete your presence and works from them completely?

Just politely curious really! 

Thanks for any responses, 

~ Dan


----------

